# Let's See Your Roaches- Photo Time



## Gsc (Aug 21, 2007)

Over on the AllPet Roach Board we have been sharing roach photos ( http://www.bidabug.org/Forum/index.php?showforum=22 )... I thought it was a great idea and figured it'd be fun to do here on Arachnoboards also.  I don't have anymore space to upload photos (able to squeeze a reduced sized photo of one of my female Aussie Rhino Roaches next to my cellphone) BUT lets see what you have...time to show off your favorite species!  

Cheers,
Graham

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## OldHag (Aug 21, 2007)

I thought my Domino roaches had died with out makin me some babies... I was wrong 

I put in a dish of roach food and.....it was MOBBED by babies of all sizes! YAY


----------



## Gsc (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome- congrats on the Domino babies!


----------



## Matt K (Aug 21, 2007)

Odd-  Those son;t look like my Domino babies....mine go from brown to black  at a little more than an eigth of an inch and are black until they reach adulthood.... Why are the nymphs in this pic brown ??


----------



## Matt K (Aug 21, 2007)

*Here is a pic of mine in its favorite place- buried.*

Therea petiveriana:


----------



## arachnocat (Aug 22, 2007)

Mine are brown but they're the swirl pattern ones Therea grangeani.


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 22, 2007)

Matt K said:


> Odd-  Those son;t look like my Domino babies....mine go from brown to black  at a little more than an eigth of an inch and are black until they reach adulthood.... Why are the nymphs in this pic brown ??


they almost look like Blaptica dubia, maybe because of the food all over them????


----------



## t3h0wnerer (Aug 22, 2007)

Haha, Graham, I have the same phone as you. I will get my roach pics up tomorrow I think.

-Dean


----------



## Matt K (Aug 22, 2007)

I also have Therea grandjeani, and they are black like my dominos as nymphs.  They hatch tan and turn brown until aboiut the size of a match head, and then next molt they are black after that.


----------



## OldHag (Aug 22, 2007)

Matt K said:


> Odd-  Those son;t look like my Domino babies....mine go from brown to black  at a little more than an eigth of an inch and are black until they reach adulthood.... Why are the nymphs in this pic brown ??


They're definately Domino Roaches.  I got them from James.  The adults were very black with the white dots.  I dont know why the babies are brown. Maybe what I feed them.... who knows. 

Im just anxiously awaiting babies from my Rhinos and Glowspots!!


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 22, 2007)

this is what i have ....


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## sidguppy (Aug 23, 2007)

are those Blaberus giganteus, Snake eyes? real beauties!
 

my Hissers (Gromphadorhina portentosa) back in the days when i bred those;
























Peppered Roaches (achrimandrita tesselata), I still breed these


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Aug 23, 2007)

Snake eyes roaches are Blaptica dubia.

-Brad


----------



## arachnocat (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's my new favorite roach. Tiger hisser (Princisia vanwaerebecki).


----------



## Chrysopid (Aug 24, 2007)

That tiger hisser is beautiful!


----------



## sidguppy (Aug 24, 2007)

> Snake eyes roaches are Blaptica dubia.


you sure? mine -i got dubia's but no pix of em- look very different

i CAN see however that i made a mistake with the size; B giganteus is a lot larger than this. so they're not Giant roaches.


----------



## OldHag (Aug 24, 2007)

Heres one of my B. giganteous and one of my Rhino roaches.  I just love the rhinos, they're so cute. They look plastic!


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Aug 24, 2007)

Cute pic of one of my gals eating.






Marianne






Uthalla, a less orangey morph (getting ready to shed in this pic)






One of my nice, orangey males.






A little juvie.






Two juvies.






A giant cave roach.


----------



## Gsc (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow- Great photos everyone... very inspirational... I think people are really realizing that roaches are more than just feeders... I'm really excited about the roach hobby advancing with their popularity increasing...


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Aug 24, 2007)

sidguppy said:


> you sure? mine -i got dubia's but no pix of em- look very different
> 
> i CAN see however that i made a mistake with the size; B giganteus is a lot larger than this. so they're not Giant roaches.


Yes they are dubia's, first pic is a mature male and the second pic is a mature female. Not all of the females have that much orange, she is just one of my prettier ones.


----------



## dtknow (Aug 24, 2007)

OldHag: No chance some other roaches found there way into the domino cage? Doubt it, but I thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## OldHag (Aug 26, 2007)

dtknow said:


> OldHag: No chance some other roaches found there way into the domino cage? Doubt it, but I thought I'd throw that out there.


No chance what-so-ever!  I actually keep the glowspots and my rhinos by the dominos. All the "feeder" ones are banned to the basement.
There was only a pair of dominos in there, now there is a couple of wing fragments from the dead adults and a mess of babies and 17 empty egg cases 
The newly hatched babies are very very tiny!! Im excited to watch them grow!! Going to put them into a display cage when they really get going good.


----------



## Gsc (Aug 27, 2007)

Great Photos everyone...keep them coming.  I used to have a colony of the Giant Cave Roaches  a few years back..after seeing those pics it reminded me how big and impressive they are...darn it...had to go buy a small group of them to start another colony!


----------



## Matt K (Aug 27, 2007)

arachnocat said:


> Here's my new favorite roach. Tiger hisser (Princisia vanwaerebecki).



Here is mine, *Gromphadorhina grandidieri * "Tiger Hisser":


----------



## Matt K (Aug 27, 2007)

Gsc said:


> Great Photos everyone...keep them coming.


Here is one of mine in a classic pose on one of my orchids leaves:
the true *Blaberus craniifer:*


----------



## arrowhd (Aug 28, 2007)

Fantastic photos Matt K.


----------



## t3h0wnerer (Aug 29, 2007)

Hybrids. I use these as feeders. Some are really screwed up because the local pet store I got them at sucked at keeping them. I like how with these guys, some resemble discoidalis, some fusca, and others craniifer.


----------



## dtknow (Aug 30, 2007)

Oldhag: Agreed with GSC that giganteus is incredible. I mean...it is more or less the same length as the rhino!(I'm sure if you put them on a scale the rhino would be much heavier though).


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Sep 10, 2007)

Though I'd post my newest three. The two dark ones look black in normal lighting. I *love* the nice light gingery color of the last one. It's not just light from molting; that is her true color.


----------



## Stickytoe (Sep 10, 2007)

Therea petiveriana











B. dubia female






Lucihormetica subcincta pair






Eurycotis decipiens






Harlequin roach? found in Maui Hawaii






_____________________
Nicole Chaney
www.stickytoegecko.com


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## P. Novak (Sep 20, 2007)

_Blaptica dubia_ female


----------



## Gsc (Sep 21, 2007)

GREAT PHOTOS everyone...let's keep them coming.  I don't know if other hobbyists realize the huge diversity in Roaches... I'm sure soem of these pictures have inspired other to come over to the "roach side"... anyways...thanks for sharing everyone.

Graham


----------



## arachnocat (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's a few of mine:

Cuban Burrowing Cockroach (Byrsotria Rothi) - unusual stumpy wing male. Possibly a morph. My other males have normal wings.







Giant Green Banana Roach (Panchlora sp.) - My first adult. Looks like a female. She's about 1".







Dwarf Hissing Cockroach (Eliptorhina chopardi) 







Turkistan Cockroach - These little guys are sneaky. This one has been living at the back of my exo terra tank for a few months.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 21, 2007)

*Rochelle's "babies.."*

Here's my G. portentosa "Babies".... spoiled beyond belief. They enjoy an 80gal tank so they can over produce all they want to... 
It's like "roach zen" to just sit and watch them do their thing.


(Thanks OldHag!  The colony exploded nicely....
They are Loved... )

Reactions: Like 1


----------

